# Uncle Z



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm posting here today as it could very well be the last post I ever make. I've called unc Z out on another board while he and his shills are pushing his 'Resend Campaign". I have 4 children. 3 are adults but I have a 17 yr old. If something happens to me it's my hope that you good people may set up a foundation for him to get through the tough times that are sure to follow the passing of his father. 
I'm going to post the PM he sent me. I don't do this in hopes it will be passed on to LE as that is the last thing I want. That's not how I do things. I've enjoyed my time on SI and thank you all. Here is what the fake Z and mother fucking lame sent me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2013)

LMFAO 

Ben I hope you learned your lesson that being a keyboard warrior never pays


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 24, 2013)

I dont see why you would be banned for this. Everyone here hates fucking Z anyways. Most of.us didnt ride his dick when he cane out and warned everyone who was involved with him. Im not the brightest crayon in the box brother, but too me it seems like hes trying to type with an accent if you read it. Plus I thought Z was turned over to the feds, so either its him turning evidence since he could possibly be out or its one of his dick riders acting as him. Either way he can eat a bowl of dicks.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 24, 2013)

WOo, harsh words...


----------



## Poof (Mar 24, 2013)

drop it man and press on your kids are worth more than pride


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2013)

Poof said:


> drop it man and press on your kids are worth more than pride



I know, it has always been my downfall.....can I stay at your house for a little while? I can couch surf for a bit. Regular is putting fresh sheets on the bed in the guest room for me.


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 24, 2013)

Lol ben, whens the wake?


----------



## Poof (Mar 24, 2013)

Anytime bro, Be moving in about two weeks, you can help us move. buying a house takes foreveeeer nowadays.


----------



## JOMO (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha, what a joke. Sure he is resending packs with LE as the delivery men.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 24, 2013)

Biggerben...


RIP, thanks for the memories

You will be missed


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2013)

Poof said:


> Anytime bro, Be moving in about two weeks, you can help us move. buying a house takes foreveeeer nowadays.



Thanks Partner. I was a pro mover for a couple of yrs. A friend owned the company. I would move furniture all day and then hit the gym. I had the "death grip".
However, if there's any chance anyone comes for me.....I'm going to force fuck their face.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 24, 2013)

Well I'm goin to state the obvious here. Dude does not type like he's from Poland. Lol he types like he's from California. A dumb californianian Hahaha


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 24, 2013)

63Vette will do the eulogy...he's got a way with words.


----------



## DF (Mar 24, 2013)

Fuck that uncle!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2013)

The fuck said meet me in russia lol....ya on my way asshole


----------



## Jada (Mar 24, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> The fuck said meet me in russia lol....ya on my way asshole



Lmfao) )


----------



## bronco (Mar 25, 2013)

Well just stay out of ukrain, Poland and Russia and you should be fine lol. On a serious note that is just ridiculous for someone to say some stupid shit like that


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Mar 25, 2013)

And..... Poof.... Can't read it


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 25, 2013)

RIP Big Ben.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 25, 2013)

Dammit I missed it.........rip Ben


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 25, 2013)

There's no way that's Z. That message has too good of English (even though its still shitty) I don't blame you Ben, I'd go in hiding too. It always freaks me out when people that don't have any idea how to find me threaten me on the net. Scary shit.


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 25, 2013)

#1 This guy is a fucking joke

#2 You can come hide out here for a bit brother


----------



## regular (Mar 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know, it has always been my downfall.....can I stay at your house for a little while? I can couch surf for a bit. Regular is putting fresh sheets on the bed in the guest room for me.



I'll warm up the BBQ and load some magazines.


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 25, 2013)

two men enter 1 man leaves. WHO RUNS BARTER ( replica) TOWN


----------



## Poof (Mar 25, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> And..... Poof.... Can't read it



LMAO, comics on bubble gum wrappers are easier for me to understand, LOL!!!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 25, 2013)

That sack of shit scamming, buck toothed fuck would be the most prolific killer in history if he killed everyone he threatened. 

Whoever the poser is trying to resurrect his name needs a "Working Replica" of his writing. That's not him its some shill posing as him. 

Fuck Z and he damn sure isn't my 'uncle'.

Vette


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2013)

63Vette said:


> That sack of shit scamming, buck toothed fuck would be the most prolific killer in history if he killed everyone he threatened.
> 
> Whoever the poser is trying to resurrect his name needs a "Working Replica" of his writing. That's not him its some shill posing as him.
> 
> ...




I have an Uncle that's a prick fucking bastard.  This could be him.  Although I threatened to kick his ass & haven't seen him since.


----------



## Times Roman (Mar 25, 2013)

I've got ongoing issues with a shithead in the U fvcking Kraine too.  I'm a litttle more proactive.  I even posted a thread here like you.  I thought I was going back to the middle east, so I very politely contacted my rip off guy and told him I'll have a lay over in the Ukraine, and when was a good time to meet?

....not a word.  He won't write me back.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 25, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> I've got ongoing issues with a shithead in the U fvcking Kraine too.  I'm a litttle more proactive.  I even posted a thread here like you.  I thought I was going back to the middle east, so I very politely contacted my rip off guy and told him I'll have a lay over in the Ukraine, and when was a good time to meet?
> 
> ....not a word.  He won't write me back.



You probably hurt his feelings. Internet tough guys are very sensitive.


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 25, 2013)

i heard z bought a few septic tanks. as soon as he learns how to drive them hes going to invade us.


----------



## Rocketsauce (Mar 25, 2013)

A simple "I screwed you out of your money" woulda been plenty but I like he took the extra effort to be tough 3000 miles away from you


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 25, 2013)

Rocketsauce said:


> A simple "I screwed you out of your money" woulda been plenty but I like he took the extra effort to be tough 3000 miles away from you




More like 6000


----------



## Rocketsauce (Mar 25, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> More like 6000



Your right, makes the scare tactic that much more unreasonable lol


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rocketsauce said:


> A simple "I screwed you out of your money" woulda been plenty but I like he took the extra effort to be tough 3000 miles away from you



I hear ya. I've never ordered anything from Z. I do, however, go out of my way to give scammers a hard time when they come to boards I happen to frequent.


----------



## Rocketsauce (Mar 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I hear ya. I've never ordered anything from Z. I do, however, go out of my way to give scammers a hard time when they come to boards I happen to frequent.



Thats awesome, it defiantly helps everyone out and pokes at their checkbook a little bit!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 25, 2013)

Rocketsauce said:


> Thats awesome, it defiantly helps everyone out and pokes at their checkbook a little bit!



Z sent me another insulting pm thanking me for making him more popular by making the posts I do? They all read that he is a POS? It's not Z.


----------



## Rocketsauce (Mar 25, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Z sent me another insulting pm thanking me for making him more popular by making the posts I do? They all read that he is a POS? It's not Z.



Maybe someone close to him that's gonna try to cash in on his name in months to come, or maybe someone that bought his name as he did have a lot of clients.....and must not understand the concept of bad press...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Quick update. I'm either in the clear or Z's planning a sneak attack! He's decided to ignore me from here on out. I'm gonna have regular help me take a screenshot so I can keep it for my memoirs.


----------



## Sherk (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol that's funny. He sent me a similar message. I told him to use the $2300 he stole from me and a buddy to fly his bitch ass out here and make those threats happen. I told him I'd give him $2300 to fly his bitch ass home once he was done. Sent him an address to go to and all (not mine of course) never heard back and wouldn't respond. That was almost 2 months ago. Lol


----------



## bronco (Mar 26, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Lol that's funny. He sent me a similar message. I told him to use the $2300 he stole from me and a buddy to fly his bitch ass out here and make those threats happen. I told him I'd give him $2300 to fly his bitch ass home once he was done. Sent him an address to go to and all (not mine of course) never heard back and wouldn't respond. That was almost 2 months ago. Lol



WHAT!!! 2300 dollars??? Yeah tell him to bring his ass on immediately


----------



## airagee23 (Mar 26, 2013)

Fuck his scamming ass


----------



## RISE (Mar 26, 2013)

Z's ass got busted I thought?  Either way thats not him, too good of english to be him.


----------



## Sherk (Mar 26, 2013)

His emails to me were perfect English. He didn't even try to sound like broken English like he did in the emails posted in this thread. When I called him out for his excuse on bouncing out with our cash he said a rival source called the Feds on him so he had to take off and go underground. What struck me as odd more than the perfect English is him saying a rival source calling the Feds on him. Didn't know Poland had federal government. Does that make since to anyone else because it didn't to me.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Lol that's funny. He sent me a similar message. I told him to use the $2300 he stole from me and a buddy to fly his bitch ass out here and make those threats happen. I told him I'd give him $2300 to fly his bitch ass home once he was done. Sent him an address to go to and all (not mine of course) never heard back and wouldn't respond. That was almost 2 months ago. Lol



Damn...we've got a baller here. Make sure you let us know if you get any PM's offering to help you out for a similar figure.....unless, of course, the PM is from me.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for helping me out with the tech stuff, regular. Here's the PM he sent telling me that he's decided to spare my life...






Forward Message


----------



## Sherk (Mar 26, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> Damn...we've got a baller here. Make sure you let us know if you get any PM's offering to help you out for a similar figure.....unless, of course, the PM is from me.



I ball like Oprah.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 26, 2013)

63Vette said:


> You probably hurt his feelings. Internet tough guys are very sensitive.
> 
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



^^The truth!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 26, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I know, it has always been my downfall.....can I stay at your house for a little while? I can couch surf for a bit. Regular is putting fresh sheets on the bed in the guest room for me.



Fuck this. Me Casa Su Casa.

I got your back anytime, anyplace, anyone.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Mar 27, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> Fuck this. Me Casa Su Casa.
> 
> I got your back anytime, anyplace, anyone.



I do appreciate that BGH, I really do. I'm trying to get him to start with me again but he's been quiet. I've always left my front door unlocked. We encourage intruders over here.


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 29, 2013)

Lmao funny shit that def cant be z.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2013)

I agree,his English is to good lol


----------



## HammerT1 (Apr 16, 2013)

You guys are too funny!
I don't know how anyone would want to be asking for stuff from Z. That name got heat   all over it and the don't just stop monitoring someone after they had heat on em. They look to connect the dots for as long as they can and bring down more places n people.

 It's obvious it isn't the same person and even on other boards they all admitting that but still asking for their gear. Wow, I get desperate but damn stupid is another thing.


----------



## bah1a (Apr 19, 2013)

I hope he doesn't have your address.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 19, 2013)

bah1a said:


> I hope he doesn't have your address.



Can I have yours?


----------

